# New Orleans to Chicago



## wilbur (Dec 19, 2015)

Good morning, was trying to book a trip from 11-17-2016 and return on 11-21-2016, but they show no options for a return past 11-19-2016 and no dates even into Dec. Is it just too early to book ? Thanks in advance


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Dec 19, 2015)

wilbur said:


> Good morning, was trying to book a trip from 11-17-2016 and return on 11-21-2016, but they show no options for a return past 11-19-2016 and no dates even into Dec. Is it just too early to book ? Thanks in advance


The window to book is 11 months out. You should be able to book the 11/19 trip tomorrow if not later today.


----------



## wilbur (Dec 19, 2015)

Thank you BLUE, that's what I was hoping to hear.


----------



## wilbur (Dec 19, 2015)

AmtrakBlue, do you know if the Superliner bedrooms fill up quickly ?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Dec 19, 2015)

It depends on time of year, generally. I'm not up on the "numbers" but there are others here who are so hopefully they can answer.


----------



## valkyrie (Dec 19, 2015)

As best I can tell, the City of New Orleans has only a single sleeper which means that there are only five bedrooms available on any given train. This does not necessarily mean they will fill up quickly but it does mean that it will be difficult or impossible to get one at a low price. If the bedroom price is more than you want to pay, your best bet may be to book a reasonably priced roomette and keep any eye on the bedroom prices to see if they come down - if they do you should be able to upgrade to a bedroom with little or no penalty.


----------



## George K (Dec 23, 2015)

valkyrie said:


> As best I can tell, the City of New Orleans has only a single sleeper which means that there are only five bedrooms available on any given train. This does not necessarily mean they will fill up quickly but it does mean that it will be difficult or impossible to get one at a low price. If the bedroom price is more than you want to pay, your best bet may be to book a reasonably priced roomette and keep any eye on the bedroom prices to see if they come down - if they do you should be able to upgrade to a bedroom with little or no penalty.


My two trips on CONO this year were in bedrooms both ways (Mrs. George refuses a roomette!). In March, I had no difficulty booking a Sunday departure from Chicago and a Thursday departure from New Orleans. I booked that trip in the preceding December.

In November, the Sunday departure was not an issue again, but I could not get a bedroom for Friday return to Chicago, so we spent an extra day in New Orleans, departing on Saturday. Booked that trip in July.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Dec 23, 2015)

Booking 11 months out may not always get you the lowest fare. If you don't mind watching the site, the closer you get to your departure with no rooms sold, the greater the opportunity for the fare to drop a little. Nothing dramatic, but these days, every dollar counts. For example, the trip I am planning with my granddaughter for June 2016, just dropped from $2279 to $2069. No rooms have sold in the past 30 days for the desired days on trains we are taking. With fare this low, over $1,000 less than if I booked the ticket for 2 weeks from today, I will probably pull the trigger after Christmas.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Dec 26, 2015)

Of course if you want a real interesting expuerence. Try the Pullman on select departures


----------

